# Age?



## larrydean (Dec 26, 2007)

Just curious,, 
How old are you? How long have you deer hunted and when did you take your first deer?
 I'm 58, started deer hunting in 1966 took my first one in 1968. About 42 years.


----------



## Son (Dec 26, 2007)

Be 66 in March.
Been hunting since I was nine, started out in the Fl Big Cypress country.
First buck taken in 1959.
It was tough to get your first buck in that country. First it had to have at least one antler 5 inches long. Second, there were not many deer. Many bucks shed their antlers early and would be buttheaded when we made our hunting trips. We killed more hogs and turkeys than anything. And I enjoyed every minute of that time and every hunting minute since.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm 42 and took my first deer in 1993, so about 14 yrs. deer hunting. Never had a season that I didn't kill a deer, usually 2 or 3 per season. Every deer killed has been from my own land, but I really would like to try hunting somewhere else soon. Still love it and look forward to it every year Still trying to get my first with my bow, maybe one day. I'll never forget that first deer. I was sitting on the ground hunting the woods road to the river and had a buck come all the way up to the fence, then turn and walk down the fence row away from me. I was ready and waiting when he jumped the fence, pulled the trigger  and into the woods the deer ran I was so excited I jumped up and ran all the way to where it entered the woods and there the deer lay No antlers And it was not doe days either... I hadn't seen but one deer, a buck, and when it jumped the fence I automatically assumed it was the same deer. I never made that mistake again. I was terrified I would get caught for shooting a doe out of season, even if it was by accident. I know of 8 people that have taken their first deer on my land, and I remember the first for every one of them.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 26, 2007)

I am 35 now and took my first and second deer on the same trip.I was 21 and we were at horse creek when I shot my two does.I started hunting when I was 15 and knew nothing about it when I started.I still dont know it all but I know a lot more than I did then.


----------



## lilbassinlady (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm 53,  I started hunting in 75, shot my first in Jan. of 76 at Cedar Creek, it was only does/ Shot my first buck in winter of 76 season. It was my first Buck, a 7 pointer.  I've been hunting ever since. I love it, Back then, there wasn't very many women that hunted.  I think I killed more trees then deer for a while there.  Then I just got mad at myself and started talking to myself to calm down a little before I shoot.. I've gotten a whole lot better with age, but still get excited a lot!  Got my first to bow kills with my breaches down, litterly!  That was fun!   You think deer hunting is great, try turkey hunting!  I love them both!  Oh, and don't forget about fishing!  But it's all great and loads of fun!  Good Luck and keep at it.


----------



## deerbuster (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm 13 and have been hunting for 6 years and have hunted by myself for 3 years ...killed my first deer[doe] in 02' and killed my first buck last year[8pt.]


----------



## fountain (Dec 29, 2007)

i am 24 ( be 25 in april).  killed my first deer in 89 with my granddad in a cypress pond.  i learned a lot from him and my father both over the years.  i still learn new stuff every year.


----------



## diamondback (Dec 29, 2007)

I am 42 .killed my first one,a 4 point when I was 14 after I had hunted 2 years without one.My grand mother always talked about I started fishing when I was 3 months old when she would set me on the banks of the ochlocknee river with her.Lost my father when I was 15 in a car accident and he loved the outdoors and I always have felt close to him when I am hunting.Guess I broke 90 this year as far as how many deer I have taken.I wont quit fishing or hunting till they put me in the ground.


----------



## WildcatHunter (Dec 30, 2007)

im 22.  killed my first deer when i was 10... didnt kill another one until i was 15.  probably killed 18-20 deer in my life.. biggest ever was a nice 9 point took in kansas while i was attending college in oklahoma.. i love hunting and fishing, and i have good hunting buddies like diamond's son that make it that much more fun


----------



## Woody (Dec 30, 2007)

Been chasing Georgia Whitetails 54 years.

Killed my first deer -- same year the wheel was invented.

Time sure does fly.


----------



## Robk (Dec 30, 2007)

37 and have been in the woods for 31 of them.  Born and Raised in Maine.  Was real hard hunting in 79 when i start my first deer season.  Single Buck tag was all you had and then in 83 they started a lottery for a doe tag.  I've deer hunted here in Georgia, Maine and in Germany while I was stationed there.  

Rob


----------



## HMwolfpup (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm 38, started deer hunting when i was 14 (went one time that year).  My uncle in Arlington Ga took me while we were down there for Thanksgiving.  Went back the following year and on the afternoon hunt I got my first one, a 4pt buck.  The antlers were so small that his ears hid them and I told my uncle I shot a doe.  My uncle did a skull plate mount for me for my Christmas present that year.


----------



## pnome (Dec 30, 2007)

> How old are you?



35




> How long have you deer hunted



Just finished my 2nd season.



> and when did you take your first deer?



November 11th this year.


----------



## biggtruxx (Dec 30, 2007)

im 27..... been hunting since i was 13 killed my first doe the same season and ive been hooked ever since... killed my first buck at 14 he was a 4x4 8 pt scored 125... since then ive taken more meat then kroger can house...


----------

